

Ask HN: Website that generates promotional screenshots on Apple Devices - Sealy

Hi HN,<p>A little while ago somebody created a site that enabled you to upload an image ie a screenshot of your web page and it would automatically overlay the image onto a photo of a guy&#x27;s macbook... or ipad or whatever else you wanted it to be. I can&#x27;t for the life of me find it again.<p>Does anyone have the link to it?
======
blahbap
Here you go: [http://placeit.breezi.com/](http://placeit.breezi.com/)

~~~
Sealy
Thank you blahbap!!! That's it!!!

